# WuXia 2x2 review + mini-rant



## chron0s (Oct 17, 2017)

I've seen most / all of the WuXia 2x2 review videos on youtube, and I haven't heard a single comparison to the Xinghen or Chuwen :/ it's more of a commercial if you don't at least put it in context with other flagship cubes from the same generation. Even better would be to see turning footage from all the cubes in the same video. I feel like CrazyBadCuber does more of this kind of editorial commentary, props to him. And please put a few drops of silk in there as well and comment, we all tension and lube our cubes after they come out of the box.

My own impressions: I got a WuXia M right when it came out along with lubicle black. WuXia M felt nice, the magnet strength is where I want it for a 2x2 - adds stability without slowing the cube down much. Felt promising, something of a cross between the Xinghen and Chuwen feel wise, stability of the xinghen without the rubberyness? Just my subjective impressions...

But then I put lubicle black into the WuXia M. Now it keeps internally popping. I'm certain this lube is going to be awesome but I'm going to wipe this cube down and try again.


----------



## qwertycuber (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't think the lube has any affect on popping. It's probably that you loosened the tensions while trying to lube it.


----------



## chron0s (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm still not sure whats going on qwerty - agree with you, but on the other hand I've got the cube tensioned so it won't really corner cut, its quite tight. It's not even clear what has popped exactly - the internal pieces seem to be properly in place. Strange... Will keep playing around with it. Welcome other peoples impressions here!


----------



## chron0s (Nov 5, 2017)

I've struggled to get this cube set up and it's still popping.

2 of the written reviews on the cubicle also talk about popping.

May be a general issue with the Wuxia, what a shame if so


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 5, 2017)

The WuXia pops indeed. Sad.


----------



## GAN 356 Air SM (Aug 5, 2018)

I've had no popping problem, only frequent corner twists
But that may be because I am using the cubicle labs edition


----------



## chron0s (Aug 14, 2018)

I got another Wuxia in a trade and did some more investigation - this cube has a pretty narrow range of tensions that it can work with and if you go too loose *on any side* you get popping. Even tensions are really important, and you need to have the sides tight enough so popping stops.

Don't despair, with a little care you can get it set up evenly and won't have any popping problems. Go carefully, and be sure to tension each side evenly and you can eliminate the popping issue. I recommend using a visual reference on the center to get all the sides to an even tension, then tension every side evenly till they are tight. After that, carefully walk the tension back a corner turn at a time on all sides till you get good corner cutting and turning performance.

A depth gauge works well also for tensioning this cube. I don't have this cube right now but I'll check my tensions when I get to them and post them here.


----------

